# Paul "Jes Zoe" Grobman



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

_Grobman has struggled with anxiety and depression, which are common among both transgender people and those with autism. “It’s impossible for me to separate my trans-ness and my autism from my issues with depression and anxiety,” she says. She also had conflicted feelings about her autism diagnosis: “I used to feel very, very shameful about it and tried to hide it from other people.”_​https://spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/living-between-genders/
http://archive.md/FKXQZ








We're the best source on the Internet. Paul.

Thanks to @zedkissed60 for all his hard work on this. Thank you. Paul is typical of Rat King fare, particularly those close to Greta. Rage, misuse of the word "Nazi" and feeling "terrified" are common themes in Paul's posts on Facebook. Not only does Paul have a long trail on Facebook, Paul has been prolific on twitter as well. If engaged by Paul in discourse keep in mind that Paul has a sour opinion of deadnaming. Proceed with caution



Spoiler: LITERAL NAZIS also [shareable] content



Here Paul conflates the plight of the jews under Nazis to the current state of transgender treatment. Whiny, boring shit .
















Speaking of jewish content, here is Paul shilling.








Paul is completely fine with attaching people's names to their words, as are we, hence Paul probably will not have a problem with this thread. Below is a Facebook post where Paul sprayed salt about people on Twitter using the word "Jew", attaching posts he found offensive.




https://www.facebook.com/jes.grobman.5/posts/339715613063292
http://archive.md/x1tr0

Being trans and a jew were even driving factors for Paul to be "sexually assaulted" [arrested for being a retard in public]. More on this below.






If you are wondering why Paul is the way Paul is, you ned not look further than his mentors. Adrienne Pine is a Professor of Anthropology at American University. Paul is a former student of her and apparently picked up plenty.



Spoiler: A Bit on Pine







A little more on Adrienne "Fuck da po-lice" Pine. She was a Professor who obtained some notoriety a while back for taking her tits out in class to breastfeed. They aren't even that good of tits. Links to stories on it below.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...or_breast_fed_her_baby_in_class_so_what_.html
http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/14/living/breastfeeding-professor/

Her response:
http://www.counterpunch.org/2012/09/05/exposeing-my-breasts-on-the-internet/
Exerpt below



> I have specifically tried to distance myself from lactivism, which has always seemed hopelessly bourgeois to me- those marauding bands of lactating white women who go to collectively feed their babies in places where the right to breastfeed has been called into question. I don’t hold a rigid view on whether breastfeeding is better than bottle feeding. Sure, there are health benefits, but there are also plenty of legitimate reasons why a parent may not want or be able to breastfeed. And the whole argument about the breast being more “natural” than the bottle leads down a slippery slope of biological determinism, in which (as anthropologist Sherry Ortner once famously posited) woman is to nature as man is to culture.
> 
> So why do I breastfeed? Because it’s a guaranteed food supply for my baby when I’m traveling, it’s free, I can, and I hate cleaning bottles. For me, breastfeeding has never been any sort of transcendental act. It stretches me, hurts and traps me to my body—which regularly rewards me for the sacrifice with searingly painful mastitis. Breastfeeding is not a sacred or delicate feat. It has just been the easiest way (for me) to make sure the baby gets fed.



She's a capable academician, just an idiot.
http://www.american.edu/cas/faculty/pine.cfm
http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=1399423
https://www.linkedin.com/in/adriennepine
https://twitter.com/adriennepine

Here's some students whining about her.







She is good for a laugh or two if you check her facebook
https://www.facebook.com/drpine?lst=100012605261668:100007703073826:1483352217






Fucking the police is probably not the encouragement that Paul should be receiving. Looking at a blog post that Paul made on "The Establishment" saying that he was assaulted for being trans, it sounds more like they were trying to wrangle an out of control tard. This article below is worth the read. Good lol content.

http://www.theestablishment.co/2016/11/18/one-year-ago-police-brutally-assaulted-me-for-being-trans/
http://archive.md/E7Kfb

Here he is whining abot being given tranquilized for chimping out at officers.


> Given my organizing experience, I knew my rights as a transgender arrestee in DC and I intended to demand them. But because I stood up for my rights as a trans woman in jail, I was treated far more violently than I would have been had I allowed the cops to do as they wished without complaint. Under the guise of getting me the prescription medications that I needed to take while in custody, officers took me to Howard University Hospital. When I got there, however, I was handcuffed to an ER bed and told by hospital staff that they didn’t carry the medications I needed, even though the medications were incredibly common.
> 
> Instead, I was given a tranquilizer to make me docile and less likely to confront the police about my rights. Then I was shuffled back to the precinct and denied the ability to make a phone call. Finally I was told I was being charged with assaulting a police officer. I spent that night in central lockup in Judiciary Square on a piece of sheet metal thinking that at least the worst of it was over—but the worst had yet to begin.



lmao he was asked if he had a dick by a marshal, held down and sexually assaulted by two marshals and stripped naked in public, drugged, rough ridden, humiliated, and raped.


> The next morning I was placed on one side of a divided police van with another trans woman. The cops buckled in the side of the van full of cisgender people, but didn’t lock us in, and refused to even once we pointed it out. As a result of their failure to secure us, we were thrown around the inside of the van while being transported to the courthouse—the same kind of “rough ride” that caused Freddie Gray’s death seven months earlier. Luckily, we managed to buckle ourselves with our hands handcuffed behind our backs before getting too injured.
> 
> Once at the courthouse, I was forced to dead-name myself and was called a “he-she.” I was placed in ankle cuffs that weren’t locked, so that they kept tightening, making it so that I couldn’t walk without severe pain and causing injuries I’m still dealing with today. But by far the worst thing of all happened right after meeting with my lawyer, when I learned that assaulting a police officer charges had never even been filed against me; I’d been held overnight without charge.
> 
> As a part of moving me to my new cell at the courthouse after the meeting, a male U.S. Marshal went to pat me down. I told him that I was a woman and needed a female marshal to do my pat-down. The marshal then asked me if I “had a dick.” After telling the marshal that he wasn’t allowed to ask that question, I was held down and sexually assaulted by two marshals so that they could figure out for sure what genitals I had. After being stripped naked in public, drugged, rough ridden, humiliated, and now raped, I was absolutely broken.



lol there is also video of the event on the National LGBTQ Task Force Facebook.





https://www.facebook.com/thetaskforce/videos/10153677631325196/
http://archive.md/T1406
Geena Phillips shows up in the comments










You see a lot of this with Paul. Transphobia, transphobia everywhere. Even Walmart.




Paul also has an account on The Mary Sue and Beltway Poetry Quarterly so have fun with that content.

I will keep this in mind Mr. Paul Grobman.






More on Paul in a subsequent post.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

So in the wake of the TLL mess, Paul has been an active voice. When someone wrote an excellent tumblr blog against TLL, Paul was vocal in response



Spoiler: Paul's Rebuttal





 

 




http://transvoidbb.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/IUIma

On the topic of transgender people committing suicide, Paul believes that it is actually murder because of the nature of the system.

https://spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/living-between-genders/
http://archive.md/FKXQZ


> Co-authored byGrobman and posted on the website of the Autistic Self Advocacy Network, charges that lack of adequate medical care for Clarke’s gender dysphoria precipitated a mental health crisis that led directly to his death. People with autism and other developmental disabilities and mental health issues often face resistance when seeking transition-related medical care, the activists say — a form of discrimination. “Autistic people’s gender identities are real and must be respected,” they write.
> 
> Grobman views Clarke’s death as a murder, just as she views the deaths of trans people who take their own lives due to discrimination and prejudice as murder. “The entire system is complicit in their deaths,” she says.



There are some things that Paul agrees with us about. Paul believes that there is a link between autism and transgenderism. There is some empirical research which supports this idea, but that's for another thread.

https://spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/living-between-genders/
http://archive.md/FKXQZ


> Jes Grobman, 23, is a trans person with autism who is less concerned about the causes of the autism/trans overlap than about building a society that does not punish difference. Diagnosed with Asperger syndrome at 11, Grobman says many of her trans friends and acquaintances also have autism diagnoses. “I think there’s a lot of overlap between autistic people and trans people,” she says. “I am probably friends with more autistic trans people than just trans people.”



Their twitter is basically just microbitching


 



Here's some links to public profiles
https://www.facebook.com/ppoi307 - Original Facebook under real name
http://archive.md/IfJhg
https://www.facebook.com/jes.grobman.5 - Facebook under made up name
http://archive.md/Hc4gz
https://twitter.com/gaytrashvoid - Twitter
http://archive.md/uoo3T
http://transvoidbb.tumblr.com/ - Tumblr
http://archive.md/hzJRd
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004257259119 - NekoArc looking Girlfriend
http://archive.md/4K4Ex

Sorry for double posting, but we have a 20 image per post limit


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 2, 2017)

If he's so familiar with what kind of content is available here, then he should be aware of the readily available information that Kiwi Farms had nothing to do with the death of the person he is trying to use as a prop to further his arguments.  Verified by no less a personage than the mother of the dead person's child.

Hi, Paul.  Nice bat.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is his entries for The Mary Sue and Beltway Poetry Quarterly. Nothing too special, however, our comic book lovers may get into one of these articles.

http://www.themarysue.com/alters-complex-trans-characters/
http://archive.md/EXuYs
http://www.themarysue.com/pokemon-go-trans-team-leaders/
http://archive.md/RMaa8
http://www.beltwaypoetry.com/what-part-of-me-will-die-today/
http://archive.md/1sQlJ


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 2, 2017)

Guess what?  Getting arrested isn't fun especially when you act like a big enough fucking moron to get treated as an out of control nutcase.  And yes, they'll use your name and your "dead name" because they always keep track of a criminal's other aliases.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 2, 2017)

That is some seriously mediocre poetry.  Clearly he's read _Howl_.  Clearly he should have lurked more.  Only published so the publication could virtue signal.


----------



## keksz (Jan 2, 2017)

Paul refused to answer an officer's question about his sex after he demanded to be searched by an officer of the same sex as him and then got a little bad-touch just so the officers could make sure he was a dude, which is already obvious to anyone looking at his face. Not only he brought it on himself but he also calls it rape. Check your privilege Paul: how do you think actual rape victims would feel about you claiming to be raped compared to what they've had to live through and now have to live with?

He then goes to say that being misgendered and called "sir" at Walmart was, and I quote "one of the most traumatizing experiences of my life".  literally as traumatizing as being actually raped by police officers, I guess huh? Also: "I was as passing as I've ever been in my life", which amounts to _not at all_, if people were calling him sir that day.

This guy is so full of shit and privilege that I enjoyed every second of his arrest video even without knowing what he did to deserve it or not. This guy gives off a huge vibe that the only reason he went trans is so he could act entitled and bitchy all day long while being "shielded" by his snowflakiness and receiving asspats for it all around on the Internet. Maybe complaining and acting entitled is what he thinks being a woman is all about, the same way OPL thinks it's all about being worthless and doing nothing all day and whining a lot. Wouldn't be surprising considering both of them are autistic.


----------



## keksz (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry for the double post but I'm going in to see his poetry. I'm calling here before I see it: no effort on rhyming or metric structure, just putting down "pretty" "deep" words in a sheet of paper because it isn't poetry if you actually have to put on an effort when writing.



Spoiler: Called it



And that the only option allowed for who I am is
Death
So I might as well help society out and
Die



 very poetry much :autism::autism::autism:

Paul if you're reading this: I knew exactly what your shitty poetry was going to be like before even seeing it. If you're curious how I knew that: because I've dealt with several shitty poets in my lifetime and they all sound exactly like you and their poems look exactly like yours. Coincidence? No, it's just that you are shit and your poetry is shit as well.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 2, 2017)

What an unfortunate-looking person, living the troon dream of being oppressed everywhere he goes.  Top Victim hat for you, Sir.


----------



## keksz (Jan 2, 2017)

If he looks retarded it's because he is.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 2, 2017)

Good catch, @zedkissed60 and @yawning sneasel.  This transtrender liberal shit always seems to start at the colleges, and these types are invariably the result - sad, broken individuals overwhelmed by strong charismatic academics with a agenda and brainwashed as a result. *That arrest video*, though. Those high-pitched screams and dangerhair are the icing on the cake, and that beard bro trying to harass the cops is the cherry on top.


----------



## Poor Choices (Jan 2, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> *That arrest video*, though. Those high-pitched screams and dangerhair are the icing on the cake, and that beard bro trying to harass the cops is the cherry on top.


Yeah I've learned from pretty much every video of an arrest ever that the person screaming "I am not resisting" is in fact resisting. I kinda feel like there needs to be a PSA on what resisting arrest actually is.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 2, 2017)

Right now, in Rwanda, there is a young woman in her 20s.  Her father was hacked to death with machetes, and she and her mother barely survived a similar attack.  She is reminded of the attack every time she sees the keloid scars crossing her arms and face.  Her country is now a dictatorship. The authorities and military currently support the man who has outright stolen the presidency there, setting himself up as dictator, suspending free speech and expelling foreign journalists.  Human rights activists routinely go missing.  The super-poor are locked away in prisons that would have to be cleaned and modernized to be called Dickensian because locking them away supports a Potemkin village perspective of Rwanda's urban areas. 

The young woman is a lesbian but she doesn't speak out against abuses against the homosexual community, because even though homosexuality is not illegal in Rwanda it is socially taboo and she knows she will face violence and possible corrective rape if she becomes an activist.  The police will not help her because those sympathetic to liberal causes can find themselves imprisoned too. The girl and her mother see no point in leaving Rwanda but there is no where to go if they did and they worry about recent tensions with Burundi, as Rwanda is accused of exporting genocide.  Rwandans are not particularly welcome in Eastern Africa.  She is comforted by the fact that Congolese rebels who have sought sanctuary tell her how much better Rwanda is compared to their homeland.  Women who are nationalists are permitted to take positions of power and the young woman has a decent job.  She is saving for a cell phone and she is able to keep a roof over her head.  

This young woman is less afraid than Paul.  She perceives less terror, horror, angst, discrimination and fear in her every day life than this pampered, loud-mouth, educated "activist."  She feels less oppressed, does not fear for her safety every day despite having suffered consequences of attempted genocide.  She hears a white boy in the most liberal, affluent country in the world threaten to kill people for using his birth name to address him and she pities how entitlement combined with mental illness has caused him to behave.  She hopes such words don't come back to haunt him.  She watches the video of his arrest and laughs because she knows he would have been dead ten times over had he put his hands on Rwandan police or military personnel. She feels blessed that she is not Paul.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 2, 2017)

keksz said:


> Paul refused to answer an officer's question about his sex after he demanded to be searched by an officer of the same sex as him and then got a little bad-touch just so the officers could make sure he was a dude, which is already obvious to anyone looking at his face. Not only he brought it on himself but he also calls it PineTar. Check your privilege Paul: how do you think actual PineTar victims would feel about you claiming to be raped compared to what they've had to live through and now have to live with?



Plus he also got the white privilege of not having his ass kicked the moment he started mouthing off like a little shit.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, per @zedkissed60, I checked his accounts. He's down. Its all down.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 2, 2017)

There's something greatly amusing for me these people need to tell  you they are autistic, when it's like telling someone, I'm wearing a shirt. We all fucking can see it.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow how pathetic


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 2, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Well, per @zedkissed60, I checked his accounts. He's down. Its all down.


So brave, he really showed us, didn't he?

Dude is probably reeeeeeeeeing in locked posts about living in fear of murdering Kiwis.  No troon worth their painted baseball bats would miss an opportunity to squeal for asspats, after all.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> So brave, he really showed us, didn't he?
> 
> Dude is probably reeeeeeeeeing in locked posts about living in fear of murdering Kiwis.  No troon worth their painted baseball bats would miss an opportunity to squeal for asspats, after all.


At first I was...






But then...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 2, 2017)

What a fucking weenie.


----------



## fam (Jan 2, 2017)

Their Tumblr showed them initially identifying as non-binary and then MtF later on, proving they're probably just another autogynephilic trender sperg. Too bad they decided to delete fucking everything.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Jan 2, 2017)

When I first saw that picture of this creature posing with the bat I couldn't decide if this one was a non-passing MtF who was putting no effort into presenting as female at all, or a non-passing FtM who was still waiting for the T to kick in properly and looked unfortunately like an adolescent boy. I eventually decided that they were probably FTM. 

Whoops?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

fam said:


> Their Tumblr showed them initially identifying as non-binary and then MtF later on, proving they're probably just another autogynephilic trender sperg. Too bad they decided to delete fucking everything.


According to a blog he came trans because his mom told him to pick a gender because she was sick of calling him diffwrent pronouns .


----------



## keksz (Jan 2, 2017)

You were wrong in both cases. Turns out it's just an autistic who thinks wearing a tank top is passing and doesn't get the clue when people call him sir all day long.

EDIT loooool mom made him transgender? What a cuck!


----------



## Fareal (Jan 2, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> According to a blog he came trans because his mom told him to pick a gender because she was sick of calling him diffwrent pronouns .



.... so if mom continually 'deadnames' him and refers to him only by male pronouns, he'll be a boy again, right? Is this how it works? Mom tells us what gender to be?

ffs keep this individual off the internet, he is obviously easily led and a few sandwiches short of a picnic. He will only get himself into trouble associating with these individuals he goes about with


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

Fareal said:


> .... so if mom continually 'deadnames' him and refers to him only by male pronouns, he'll be a boy again, right? Is this how it works? Mom tells us what gender to be?
> 
> ffs keep this individual off the internet, he is obviously easily led and a few sandwiches short of a picnic. He will only get himself into trouble associating with these individuals he goes about with


Yep, see.

https://spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/living-between-genders/


> At first, Grobman resisted identifying as either male or female and asked her family and other people to refer to her using the gender-neutral pronouns ‘they’ and ‘them.’ Her parents were supportive up to a point, she says. But in November 2013, in the midst of an argument, her mother said, “I refuse to refer to you as ‘they.’ Realize what you are and be it.”


----------



## fam (Jan 2, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/voidpossum / https://www.facebook.com/100010745677103
http://archive.md/U1XEX
http://fleshsuitfullofcats.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/Otgwr

You tried.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 2, 2017)

fam said:


> https://www.facebook.com/voidpossum / https://www.facebook.com/100010745677103
> http://archive.md/U1XEX
> http://fleshsuitfullofcats.tumblr.com/
> http://archive.md/Otgwr
> ...


Tumblr is down again


----------



## fam (Jan 2, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Tumblr is down again


It's been deactivated this time.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 2, 2017)

>philosophy
Because heaven forbid you take something that actually guarantees you a living.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 5, 2017)

The photos are clearly of a person who has stopped transitioning but refuses to admit it. Just like Phil!


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 8, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> _Grobman has struggled with anxiety and depression, which are common among both transgender people and those with autism. “It’s impossible for me to separate my trans-ness and my autism from my issues with depression and anxiety,” she says. She also had conflicted feelings about her autism diagnosis: “I used to feel very, very shameful about it and tried to hide it from other people.”_​https://spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/living-between-genders/
> http://archive.md/FKXQZ
> 
> View attachment 169661​
> ...


Rule #1 of suffering: DONT COMPARE YOURS TO OTHERS!



Dog Prom 3D said:


> Right now, in Rwanda, there is a young woman in her 20s.  Her father was hacked to death with machetes, and she and her mother barely survived a similar attack.  She is reminded of the attack every time she sees the keloid scars crossing her arms and face.  Her country is now a dictatorship. The authorities and military currently support the man who has outright stolen the presidency there, setting himself up as dictator, suspending free speech and expelling foreign journalists.  Human rights activists routinely go missing.  The super-poor are locked away in prisons that would have to be cleaned and modernized to be called Dickensian because locking them away supports a Potemkin village perspective of Rwanda's urban areas.
> 
> The young woman is a lesbian but she doesn't speak out against abuses against the homosexual community, because even though homosexuality is not illegal in Rwanda it is socially taboo and she knows she will face violence and possible corrective rape if she becomes an activist.  The police will not help her because those sympathetic to liberal causes can find themselves imprisoned too. The girl and her mother see no point in leaving Rwanda but there is no where to go if they did and they worry about recent tensions with Burundi, as Rwanda is accused of exporting genocide.  Rwandans are not particularly welcome in Eastern Africa.  She is comforted by the fact that Congolese rebels who have sought sanctuary tell her how much better Rwanda is compared to their homeland.  Women who are nationalists are permitted to take positions of power and the young woman has a decent job.  She is saving for a cell phone and she is able to keep a roof over her head.
> 
> This young woman is less afraid than Paul.  She perceives less terror, horror, angst, discrimination and fear in her every day life than this pampered, loud-mouth, educated "activist."  She feels less oppressed, does not fear for her safety every day despite having suffered consequences of attempted genocide.  She hears a white boy in the most liberal, affluent country in the world threaten to kill people for using his birth name to address him and she pities how entitlement combined with mental illness has caused him to behave.  She hopes such words don't come back to haunt him.  She watches the video of his arrest and laughs because she knows he would have been dead ten times over had he put his hands on Rwandan police or military personnel. She feels blessed that she is not Paul.


@Null @Smutley can we like put this at the top of the Rat King board or something. Its fucking amazing.


----------



## salt (Feb 25, 2018)

Over on the new Timmy thread, I recognized a familiar face. And did some digging. 

Anna Moone appears to be Paul’s porn star name.

Here’s where he sells clips, if anyone is feeling particularly degenerate today.
https://www.manyvids.com/Profile/1000771100/AnnaMoone/

Archived sort of. I don’t feel like paying money for this.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 25, 2018)

That profile pic looks horrified.


----------



## salt (Feb 25, 2018)

trombonista said:


> That profile pic looks horrified.


It looks like he has no idea how to do eye makeup.

Why do none of these troons know how to do makeup? I mean it’s one thing if you just don’t like makeup — It makes it harder to pass if you don’t wear it at all, but admittedly makeup is a pain in the ass. But they’re all wearing wonky black raccoon eyes and teal lipstick. It’s bizarre. Why add clown makeup when you already look ridiculous?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 25, 2018)

Twitter archive: http://archive.md/MC4wt


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's this troon sperging and demanding gibs for some other troon that tried to start a fire in the middle of a crowded event:

https://twitter.com/annamoonesyou/status/1005943611643564032?s=20


----------

